# Online photo proofing



## misol (Mar 19, 2010)

I do online photo proofing for my clients.  So far I have been using smugmug but I just am not loving working with them.  it seems like everything is too complicated or doesn't work.  If it did, I would use them for ordering too.  Anyways, does anyone else have a good place to do online galleries for client proofing and perhaps ordering?


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 20, 2010)

Many photographers I know (myself included) use an application called Photocart.  It loads onto your website so you never have to send your clients away from your site.  It's a one time purchase, so you don't pay fees or dues etc. & you don't pay any commission etc..  It's very customizable and has a ton of options.    

The downside is that you have to process the orders yourself (of have someone on your end do it).


----------



## swoop_ds (Mar 20, 2010)

mpix.com seems alright (I haven't used them).  I currently use the shopping cart feature that came with my site at bludomain.  It's alright but if I do decide to go elsewhere I'd consider mpix.com
-Dave


----------



## KmH (Mar 21, 2010)

Mpix.com doesn't do online proofing, they are a consumer print lab.

Mpix *does* have a B2B relationship with Zenfolio.com where you can do online proofing.


----------



## ShootProof (Jun 6, 2010)

Photo Proofing will be much easier once ShootProof completes there setup soon.
Online Photo Proofing | ShootProof | Sell Photography Online :: ShootProof.com

ShootProof will have the best viewing for your customers, similar to the interface you are used to with Apple products, e.g. the iPad that was just launched to really enhance Online Photo Proofing.  Great thing is there won't be any fees taken out of your sales like most of the other web proofing sites.

Also, there is some good information about Online Photo Proofing here:
Online Photo Proofing ? All photographers need to know about online photo proofing


----------



## photosbybritni (Jul 16, 2010)

Instaproofs.com 

Free online proofing with a customizable storefront.


----------



## flashfiles (Jul 19, 2010)

I was going to also recommend instaproofs.com


----------



## RemnantPhoto (Jul 19, 2010)

Instaproofs is what I use.


----------



## notdan (Jul 31, 2010)

I believe Instaproofs charges a commision on all of your prints.  If you don't sell many prints, this can be a good thing but for professionals who sell many images, this can add up.  

You can use a service like Professional online photo proofing, Photographer's Gallery - Portnine Exposure that charges you a flat monthly fee.  It's really easy to use too.


----------



## smokinphoto (Aug 3, 2010)

Be warry of on-line proofing solutions. In my experience, once the client sees the photograph on-line, there's no longer any interest in the photo. Are they pirating the images off-line? I was using Smug-Mug pro, which disables right-click/save viewing. Clients were either really tech-savvy to get around Smug-Mug's protection, Smug-Mug was selling prints and keeping the profit by not reporting to me, or, as I suspect, the client was happy with being able to see the photo online (and share the link with family and friends).

It's a nice theory, but I'd like to learn how to make it really work before sinking more money into making it work ($150/year for SmugMug Pro at the time). I went back to paper proofs - actually went to bound paper proofs instead of loose proofs - and my sales went up dramatically. However, this was with relatively low volume portrait work, and wouldn't translate well into class photos.

Sorry I don't have a better solution, but I thought I'd chime in about the problems I've experienced with the solution you're looking into. Also, there may be cultural issues that I can't account for - Americans may be less motivated to order a photo they've already seen (and shared) online than your clients.


----------



## ShootProof (Sep 23, 2010)

ShootProof is now available for online photo proofing - you can try it free while in beta, we think it's a great online photo proofing solution. The feedback we've had from photographers so far is that it's more current/modern than some of the other options. 

You definitely want to watermark your images before posting them online, it's amazing the number of people that will just print even the most low-res photo - or share on Facebook and never feel the need to get prints. I'd suggest telling your clients at the time of your session (for portraits/weddings, etc) in a nice way (that doesn't make them feel criminal) that all prints can be ordered through you to comply with copyright laws, and if they'd like to distribute your photos any other way that you can discuss your options there. 

Back to the online proofing, ShootProof doesn't, just a flat monthly fee based on your volume - if you're only selling prints occasionally, a commission might be a better option, but if you're consistently selling photos, you don't want to give away 15-18% of every sale. Feel free to contact us about testing out ShootProof beta to see if it's a good fit for your photography business.


----------



## CNCO (Sep 24, 2010)

how long does it take to get your prints? a local team has asked me to do some photos for them. if they like the shots then they are going to use those shots for autograph signings. i am looking to get 500 - 1000 prints done over night or with in a few days.


----------



## ShootProof (Sep 26, 2010)

CNCO said:


> how long does it take to get your prints? a local team has asked me to do some photos for them. if they like the shots then they are going to use those shots for autograph signings. i am looking to get 500 - 1000 prints done over night or with in a few days.



CNCO, with ShootProof's online photo proofing service, you self-fulfill your orders with whichever lab you choose. You can use a quick lab online or if you're in a huge rush, get prints locally, but it's up to you so you choose the lab you're most comfortable with.


----------



## Sbuxo (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm registering with instaproofs.com but what exactly is the storefront URL?


----------



## dcketcham (Oct 8, 2010)

smokinphoto said:


> Be warry of on-line proofing solutions. In my experience, once the client sees the photograph on-line, there's no longer any interest in the photo. Are they pirating the images off-line? I was using Smug-Mug pro, which disables right-click/save viewing. Clients were either really tech-savvy to get around Smug-Mug's protection, Smug-Mug was selling prints and keeping the profit by not reporting to me, or, as I suspect, the client was happy with being able to see the photo online (and share the link with family and friends).
> 
> It's a nice theory, but I'd like to learn how to make it really work before sinking more money into making it work ($150/year for SmugMug Pro at the time). I went back to paper proofs - actually went to bound paper proofs instead of loose proofs - and my sales went up dramatically. However, this was with relatively low volume portrait work, and wouldn't translate well into class photos.
> 
> Sorry I don't have a better solution, but I thought I'd chime in about the problems I've experienced with the solution you're looking into. Also, there may be cultural issues that I can't account for - Americans may be less motivated to order a photo they've already seen (and shared) online than your clients.


 
one of the ways i make sure that they arent pirating as well as using the pro level smugmug, i also still watermark them... sure it takes a little time, but... if you put the watermark on a mid to low opacity right where something will be a problem if they try to print, or even clone... 

i use smug mug pro for my proofing and site as well... makes nice for me beucase i will upload their entire proofgallery onto a password protected gallery, then if i choose to use a few of the photos in my portfolio, i have the immediate option to "collect" them to another gallery without any hassle


----------



## Enem178 (Oct 15, 2010)

Does smugmug allow you to use your already existing domain without any variations?? For example you current domain is YOURNAME.COM :::. Will it change to something like yourname-smugmug.com??


----------



## ShootProof (Nov 8, 2010)

Enem178 said:


> Does smugmug allow you to use your already existing domain without any variations?? For example you current domain is YOURNAME.COM :::. Will it change to something like yourname-smugmug.com??



You can integrate ShootProof with your custom domain (proof.yourname.com, or substitute anything else for the "proof" part of the url). 

There's also an automatic watermarking feature, either text or logo, if you don't want to take the time to watermark each image yourself. 

If you want to give it a try, there's a free plan available for up to 250 photos to test ShootProof as your online photo proofing solution.


----------



## ironsidephoto (Nov 8, 2010)

Currently I watermark them and put them in a private set on Flickr, then give my client a guest pass to see them. After a certain amount of time I delete the set so they can no longer view them online. (Yes, I'm still processing orders myself  )


----------



## NCrockett (Mar 17, 2011)

I just signed up on shootproofs and found it very simple to use. I would prefer to put my own watermark on vs the one that the website allows. However, I love the no right-click feature so I don't really feel a need to watermark. This is a great option for online proofs.


----------



## ShootProof (Apr 25, 2012)

NCrockett said:


> I just signed up on shootproofs and found it very simple to use. I would prefer to put my own watermark on vs the one that the website allows. However, I love the no right-click feature so I don't really feel a need to watermark. This is a great option for online proofs.



You can easily change the text for the watermark or tell the system to use an image instead of the text when it applies a watermark. To change these settings, just visit your studio panel preferences page for watermarks ( https://studio.shootproof.com/v1/preference/watermark ).


----------



## CCericola (Apr 25, 2012)

Photo Cart by pictures pro is uploaded to your own web client. Fully customizable and you only pay for it once. No monthly fee or restrictions on images (well, based on how much space your have available per your web configuration)
Pictures Pro - Photography Shopping Cart | Online Proofing | Photo Cart


----------

